# How to Backup Notes and Highlights for non-Amazon ebooks



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

Since i bought my kindle I've been uploading all kinds of docs and PDFs. But I'm wondering what happens to my docs when i remove them from my Kindle?  Will i lose all my highlights and notes?  How can i preserve them?

When i attach my Kindle to my computer i notice that there are tons of other files in my Kindle not just AZW files.

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jacobpressures said:


> Since i bought my kindle I've been uploading all kinds of docs and PDFs. But I'm wondering what happens to my docs when i remove them from my Kindle? Will i lose all my highlights and notes? How can i preserve them?
> 
> When i attach my Kindle to my computer i notice that there are tons of other files in my Kindle not just AZW files.
> 
> Thanks!


The .mbp file is the one that has your highlights and notes in them... Just back those up.


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

So i don't need the AZW file or do i need both?

is there a way to view the MBP file? I'm just wondering. LOoking at Clippings is a hassle. Its a lot of crap to read through.

Thanks!  That was quick.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you talking about the actual highlights in the documents or the content of those highlights? 

I think the My Clippings file works really well for keeping the content of highlighted text. When I finish reading a book (just finished my first on the Kindle) I copy the clippings to my desktop and rename it. So I now have a condensed version of the book I just read. 

I also use Notepad+++ to edit.

I don't know what more anyone could ask.


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

Well i was talking about a backup first to keep my content attached to the eBook. I would not want to have to go through and re-highlight everything just because i moved the book.

I've thought about removing my clippings everytime i read a book, but i was afraid of what would happen to my other books. So perhaps that is good if i want to keep an individual file or a concise summary of the book's main points.

Now that i know that deletign the clippings will not delete my highlights and notes, I can do this as well.

I was really afaid of doming much of anything because i didn't want to make a mess i would then have to clean up.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

When I moved some of my nookbooks to the Kindle (Sshhh, don't tell mom) the highlights and bookmarks didn't stay with those books, of course they needed to be converted, so I don't thinks it's even possible.

They say there's rumour that your highlights and such are stored on Amazon's site somewhere too, just like the clippings file. I don't know where that is or if it would even be of use to what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I did find some highlights from my kindle books at: https://kindle.amazon.com/. Is this what you meant?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

NightGoat said:


> They say there's rumour that your highlights and such are stored on Amazon's site somewhere too, just like the clippings file. I don't know where that is or if it would even be of use to what you're trying to achieve.


Books purchased through Amazon will have the highlights and notes stored online. I don't think they store non-Amazon purchased data, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Xopher said:


> . . . . I don't think they store non-Amazon purchased data, though.


No, they do not.


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! No, I'm not interested in popular highlights. I've seen those. They are interesting. I was just wondering about preserving the highlights from my personal books that i add such as from PDF files. If not bought many Kindle book at this time.

Looks like from the first response i need to reserve at least 2 files. the AZW and the  MBP.


----------



## badbit (Jul 22, 2011)

I have the exact same question. I have a lot of PDFs and files that I didn't purchased from the Kindle store. They have a considerable ammount of highlighting and notes, and it would be catastrofic for me to lose them. I back up all my Kindle files to my computer regularly, but if my device gets stolen would I be able to access the same notes on another Kindle just restoring from my backup?

I guess my question is: Are the notes and highlights from my personal documents also DRM protected?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

badbit said:


> I have the exact same question. I have a lot of PDFs and files that I didn't purchased from the Kindle store. They have a considerable ammount of highlighting and notes, and it would be catastrofic for me to lose them. I back up all my Kindle files to my computer regularly, but if my device gets stolen would I be able to access the same notes on another Kindle just restoring from my backup?
> 
> I guess my question is: Are the notes and highlights from my personal documents also DRM protected?


I believe all the highlights/notes are in the "My Clippings.txt" file, which is a plain text file (not DRM'd). At least, that's what I use with my Kindle Clippings CSV Generator.


----------

